# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  برم شیمی دارویی یا بمونم  ؟ لطفاً پاسخ بدین

## Mostafa7

سلام دوستان من رشته شیمی دارویی قبول میشم 
به نظرتون بمونم یه سال دیگه یا برم

----------


## Bimokh

شیمی داارویی چیع؟؟

----------


## Mostafa7

> شیمی داارویی چیع؟؟


رشته نوپاییه در واقع  :Yahoo (4):  دولتی دانشگاه های محدودی دارند بیشتر آزاد ها دارن این رشته رو .

----------


## Bimokh

اهاااان ..(=

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_شیمی دارویی!!! من خودم هستم شیمی کاربردی فردوسی میخونم این رشتش تو فوق لیسانس میاد وسط ولی اگه دولتی این رشته قبول میشی برو_

----------


## frog

اگه ادامه بدی اینده داره درمقطع phdتقریبا با ی دارو ساز فرقی نداری فقط شماره نظام پزشکی حق تاسیس داروخونه نداریالبته بازم میگم باید ادامه بدی
 @par.rah ایشون فک کنم بتون راهنماییت کنن.

----------


## frog

> _شیمی دارویی!!! من خودم هستم شیمی کاربردی فردوسی میخونم این رشتش تو فوق لیسانس میاد وسط ولی اگه دولتی این رشته قبول میشی برو_


تااونجایی ک من میدونم تو شیمی کاربردی جز گرایشای ارشده
ولی تو نقطع لیسانشم داریم علوم دارویی
دانشگاهاشم ازاد بیشتر دولتی دیدم. فک کنم.فقط دوسه تا بود

----------


## Katrin

> سلام دوستان من رشته شیمی دارویی قبول میشم 
> به نظرتون بمونم یه سال دیگه یا برم


خب اگه منظورتون سراسریه باید برید چون دیگه نمیتونید بمونید برای سال بعد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hanjera

از دوستان من 4 تاش رفتن شیمی دارویی ازاد :=)
میگه به زور پاس میکنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MAh_gol


تااونجایی ک من میدونم تو شیمی کاربردی جز گرایشای ارشده
ولی تو نقطع لیسانشم داریم علوم دارویی
دانشگاهاشم ازاد بیشتر دولتی دیدم. فک کنم.فقط دوسه تا بود


خب منم ک همینو گفتم تو فوق لیسانس یا همون ارشد میاد وسط رشته شیمی دارویی_

----------


## frog

> _
> خب منم ک همینو گفتم تو فوق لیسانس یا همون ارشد میاد وسط رشته شیمی دارویی_


منم گفتم علاوه بر شیمی کاربردی 
رشته علوم داروییم هست
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mostafa7

> خب اگه منظورتون سراسریه باید برید چون دیگه نمیتونید بمونید برای سال بعد


آزاد منظورم بود : ) 
دولتی دانشگاه های زیادی نداره این رشته .

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mostafa7


آزاد منظورم بود : ) 
دولتی دانشگاه های زیادی نداره این رشته .


آزاد ارزش نداره مگه اینکه ارشد بشینی بخونی دانشگاه خوب قبول بشی_

----------


## Mostafa7

> _
> آزاد ارزش نداره مگه اینکه ارشد بشینی بخونی دانشگاه خوب قبول بشی_


از بازار کار رشته اطلاعی ندارید ؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بازار کارش نسبت ب بقیه رشته هاش غیر پتروشیمی بهتره ولی بازم اونقدر جالب نیس_

----------

